# Planning 2003...



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Was wondering if anyone has any info on some little Motels in the Glenfield area. Hunted the area last fall and had a blast. Or cheap Motels (if there is such a thing) in small towns in the east central area would be great too. I know alot can happen between now and then, just want to get the foot in the door..

Thanks 

MnDiver

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think your best bet would be to stay in Carrington.

There's a few to choose from there.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks for replying Chris, I thought Carrington was probalby the ticket, was hoping for one in Glenfield...Hunted 4 mi east of there last season No hunters and no posted signs it was GREAT  , never went to town though.. Does anyone know what it's like for huntin pressure and posted land to the SE of carrington, looks like alot of potholes, just curious.

Thanks again,,

MnDiver


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Sorry :  SW of Carrington


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's all too hard to tell the quiet areas anymore. More and more hunting parties are becoming mobile, so pressure can be high and low in an area depending on the day.

It's way too early to tell how that area will be. Keep your eye on the water conditions, and plan to stay mobile.


----------

